# Itchy ear



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Several times today, Chester was scratching his left ear constantly, and sometimes whimpering.  We looked in the ear and it was rather moist. I don't think it is any tick because it is winter and we don't go in the woods in our backyard much. If it keeps itching tomorrow we might call the vet. I hope he will sleep well tonight without any disturbance. Chester _is_ his usual self, though. Does anyone have any advice on what to do about it?:help:


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

He might have an ear infection.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, his ear shouldn't be wet. Is there any smell to it? It might be a yeast infection. They can cause a discharge.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

krandall said:


> Yeah, his ear shouldn't be wet. Is there any smell to it? It might be a yeast infection. They can cause a discharge.


There is no smell.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ruth4Havs said:


> There is no smell.


OK, then it's unlikely to be a yeast infection. It could still be bacterial though&#8230; Either type of infection is treated by drops in the ear&#8230; just different kinds.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Ruth4Havs said:


> Several times today, Chester was scratching his left ear constantly, and sometimes whimpering.  We looked in the ear and it was rather moist. I don't think it is any tick because it is winter and we don't go in the woods in our backyard much. If it keeps itching tomorrow we might call the vet. I hope he will sleep well tonight without any disturbance. Chester _is_ his usual self, though. Does anyone have any advice on what to do about it?:help:


How's Chester doing?

Did he go to the Vet?


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Yes, we did call the vet after we saw a dark, waxy discharge in his ear. It turns out Chester does have a infection, and we have to put an ointment spray in his ear 2x a day for five days. He is doing much better but he still scratches occasionally.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Ruth4Havs said:


> Yes, we did call the vet after we saw a dark, waxy discharge in his ear. It turns out Chester does have a infection, and we have to put an ointment spray in his ear 2x a day for five days. He is doing much better but he still scratches occasionally.


Hope he feels better very soon.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The good news is that ear infections clear up pretty quickly with medication. He'll be good as new in no time!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry to hear about Chester's ear infection. I'm sure he'll be good as new in no time with the meds.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Sounds yucky. Poor Chester but he'll soon be better now.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Bessie had an ear infection for two months!!!!
Max now has an ear infection.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

RickR said:


> Bessie had an ear infection for two months!!!!
> Max now has an ear infection.


Oh my! I hope Max doesn't have his ear infection as long as Bessie! The vet said to put the ointment on for five days and then it should fix itself up.


----------

